# Mead class, Oregon



## AndrewSchwab (Dec 9, 2005)

There will be a mead making class at Ruhl bee supply in Gladstone, OR Aug 15th.
Call or stop by to sign up...

Will walk through putting a traditional batch of mead together....


----------

